# Sage Motive- 8 Wt.



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been looking at getting a new 8 wt. rod and have read quite a few articles regarding the Sage Motive. Most everything I have read about it so far has been pretty positive. Just curious, anyone have any any experience fishing with the Motive? Pro's and cons? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I just bought a 10 wt Motive a few months back. Seems to be a pretty decent rod. It certainly casts better than the idiot casting it! LOL

Go to your local shop and try casting it and a few other brands/models and see what suits your style. It may be the Sage or it may be something completely different.


----------



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Worm Drowner


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Keep us posted on what you buy. I always enjoy hear about someone's new gear. Good luck!


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

A lot of it is in the line. Go to a place where you can try your line with the rod. Don't forget, throwing a weighted fly is harder than casting a little piece of yarn....


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Rtoler is spot on. Good advice!


----------



## molokaipake (May 7, 2014)

Sage Motive is a good rod and is rated for salt water. Get a Sage Spectrum max reel to match the rod. Itâ€™s a good combo for anything. I use that combo in eight weight for Bonefish. I use Rio Flats pro line on it. One nice thing about going with Sage is you buy into a lifetime warranty with excellent customer service, just make sure you register your rod after your purchase. Another thing is Sage is made 100% in the USA, so youâ€™re supporting American families that live and work on Bainbridge Island in Seattle. My website is: Hallelujahhoufishing.com. I use Sage exclusively as well as a few other brands, but all made in the USA.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

The Motive is a fast rod. It will cast your line like a cannon but isn't very forgiving of mistakes on timing. If you are a good caster, it will add distance and accuracy. If you are still working on your timing, get some quick lessons. Rio Flats pro is a good line for this rod since it has a fairly aggressive taper so will load up quickly. For more presentation and really bombing out the line, try the Bonefish taper which has a longer taper to the head. A lot of the lines on the market are 1/2wt heavy and help these fast rods load a little quicker so make sure you read/ask about the line you are getting. Finding the line that works with your casting style on that particular rod is key. You really can't go wrong with that rod.
I really like the Motive and have fished a 10wt quite a few times. I found it a little tough on the short casts, say out to 20' or so, but beyond 30' it rocks. Tons of backbone to really put the pressure on the fish.


----------



## Killerfuzz (Aug 15, 2019)

I use this on my saltwater lines it shoots through the wind. I fish in the surf and it picks off the water nice. I use it on a 10wt Orvis Recon, 8wt Orvis H2 and a 9wt Echo BAG Quickshot. It's kinda hard to fish the Texax surf with a stripping basket. The line picks up off the surf quick but not as good as sinking line.


----------

